# i'd rather push a chevy than drive a ford



## Patrick62 (Oct 27, 2019)

Last year the dodge expired in the driveway, and I needed another truck. Bought the 84 F250 and it actually ran about a month before it developed a problem. That took until just recently to get it back to "driving" condition.
I am not much of a Ford guy, so this rig has a uphill battle to convince me that it will be a "good truck".
The fuel pumps both developed problems as they are old, and inside the fuel tanks. Rigged it with a external pump long enough for #8 to stick the exhaust valve. created a really bad running engine. Pulled the engine (460) and took it apart. heads needed work, Bearings down to the brass, slack in timing chain, the usual stuff. Engine was "rebuilt" less than 40K ago. Feeling cheap, I did everything except the pistons and rings. It's running pretty well now, and loves gas! running it on a boat tank in the cab, I know, dangerous.

if it can get me too and from work, maybe haul a few loads of wood into the yard I won't complain much.
on the other hand, if it falls apart without provocation.... I'm gonna shoot it.


----------



## old guy (Oct 27, 2019)

I am driving a chevy, wish I had a Ford to push.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Oct 27, 2019)

Next time, buy a Ram.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Oct 27, 2019)

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Next time, buy a Ram.


Those just turn to rust around here!


----------



## full chizel (Oct 27, 2019)

What doesn’t rust in Michigan? What doesn’t rust off will fall off from shitty roads


----------



## aokpops (Dec 7, 2019)

I gave up on all new trucks . There so high off the ground . I see old trucks back when people worked and loaded them . Somehow trucks turned into a very high profit making machine . That has nothing to do with work .


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Dec 7, 2019)

I could tell you more than you would ever want to know about 84 F 250's. Yes I have one along with five other ford trucks. As far as Chevrolet goes they are real pieces of junk no just kidding. Some say found on road dead or first on race day. Chevrolet Mopar and Ford are pretty much all the same. They all have pros and cons. I understand Ford better than the rest that is why I have them. My 84 is a heavy duty pickup which does not need cats. The lite ones have to have cats. I gave my son a stack of bills one day and told him to go buy a truck and this is what he came back with so I guess I am at fault. If you want a nice set of headers let me know for sure they will fit. The 460 is not a great engine for most uses, but when you need to haul they haul. Put a three cord trailer behind it and it will bring the load up to my place. The real differential will be smoking away, but it will be here. Thanks


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Dec 7, 2019)

BTW there are all kinds of ways to get fuel to your carburetor with out risking your life. The easy fix is to pull the tank and pull the neck off. The neck is large so you can check every thing needed. Put a bunch of gravel in it if is real rusty then flush it well. I bought two new fuel pumps for $25 as one is a back up. Make sure you do not have the steering column with the U joint. Be safe Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Dec 8, 2019)

aokpops said:


> I gave up on all new trucks . There so high off the ground . I see old trucks back when people worked and loaded them . Somehow trucks turned into a very high profit making machine . That has nothing to do with work .


Amen, to that. Work truck with bed chest high, no thanks.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Dec 8, 2019)

Here we have little flat or level ground. I winch to an embankment when I can or dig out two small trenches to back into. It allows for the back of a pickup to be 14 to 16'' above the ground. Thanks


----------



## SS396driver (Dec 11, 2019)

I see mostly these for tradesmen now. And those that buy pickups have landscaper or dump trailers. Dont even see newer dump trucks just older beaters


----------



## SS396driver (Dec 11, 2019)

full chizel said:


> What doesn’t rust in Michigan? What doesn’t rust off will fall off from shitty roads


This came from Michigan. No rust all original .


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm liking my new/used 99 K1500 more every day.I replaced the pivot arm and bracket a week ago as the arm and bracket had some slop, now it steers better and does not wander on the interstate w high winds. Gonna do the idler soon as I found slop in it when I removed the idler......
Hauled a fat load of oak home last sunday.....


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Dec 12, 2019)

Had to replace fuel pump in my S10 2 weeks ago. That came from not driving it enough, and having ethanol fuel in it. Don’t have to worry about this problem with my saws, but...I like all trucks made before 1990, anything afterwards would be a Chevy.


----------

